
One month ago Foxconn said its Wisconsin buildings weren’t empty; they still are - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/13/18565408/foxconn-wisconsin-innovation-centers-factories-empty-tax-subsidy
======
_bxg1
> At the event announcing the Madison project, Foxconn’s Alan Yeung said the
> innovation centers were “not empty,” which prompted laughter from the crowd.
> Yeung also said The Verge’s story contained “a lot of inaccuracies” and that
> the company would issue a correction soon. He did not say what those
> inaccuracies were, and Foxconn never issued a correction, nor has it
> responded to repeated requests to clarify Yeung’s statement.

It's like he forgot that the press is independent here.

The big question is, did they plan from the start to take the incentive money
and run, or can they suddenly not afford the project?

